# how does signcut x2 work?



## Chryslyn86 (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone know how to use sign cut x2 Im so lost Pleeeease Help! How do you size it so the graphic fits to a t-shirt why is everything so complicated


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Have you tried their website, http://www.signcut.net/? I've never used it but alot of people seem to like it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Chryslyn86 said:


> Anyone know how to use sign cut x2 Im so lost Pleeeease Help! How do you size it so the graphic fits to a t-shirt why is everything so complicated





> Anyone know how to use sign cut x2


Have you read any of the instructions/documentation?



> How do you size it so the graphic fits to a t-shirt


I think it depends on the graphic. How did you get the graphic into signcut?

But I know you can click and drag a box around the graphic. Then hover your mouse the corner of the graphic and drag it to the size you want it to be.



> why is everything so complicated



Because you're learning something new and it will have a learning curve that you have to get used to. With more use and practice (and patience) it will become second nature.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, You have to size or scale your image in your design software first, then export it to s/cut, s/cut will show you the size on the bar you may be able to resize it in sign cut, I have never tryed it. there is a member here I think that works for sign cut he has been very helpfull his forum name is kjell, you might want to contact him.

R.


----------



## Chryslyn86 (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone know how to mirror/ reverse image in signcut x2?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

what kind of design software are you using


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Have you read any of the instructions/documentation?
> If he got SignCut X2 with his US Cutter, it doesn't come with any instructions, at least none that are helpful. The site for SignCut X2 is just about as informative. If you play with it a bit you can definitely get the hang of the program. It's actually a really good one once you get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> ...





Rodney said:


> On the top left there is a place to type in the size of the height or length of the image. If you put the height at 3'' it will adjust the width proportionally and vise versa. I'm at work right now... but if you need any additional info just post. I can post pic files if this is confusing.


----------

